# engine running too rich



## ANDYPAT (Mar 22, 2010)

my engine runs too rich of fuel and not getting enough air through the system. when i drive it and put in the clutch to let it idle, the tach goes to about 500 or less rpm's while flashing the battery light then jumping up to about 750 rpm and stay there galloping. only i think once or twice it has idled and just died. i have replaced my o2 sensor, fuel pressure regulator, fuel filter, and numerous amount of spark plugs after they get all souty and black. 

Anything?


----------



## teknikALLEN (Jul 14, 2010)

What engine and fuel system in what car? CIS? Digifant? Motronic? Carburetor?


----------



## JoggerNot (Nov 6, 2009)

if its the gti its digi II i bet.

Um check for vacuum leaks....Why do you think its rich ?


----------



## ANDYPAT (Mar 22, 2010)

its fuel injected and i've checked for vaccuum leaks and got nothing.... ill check again though thanks guys


----------



## WaterWheels (Aug 14, 2005)

One of the very first things to check or replace on Digifant systems when it loads up is the engine temperature sender, not the one for the dash gauge, then one for the ECU. Even testing sometimes does not help as I have had brand new ones test good but function bad  If that does not help then I would test the air sensor unit as they can cause these problems if bad also.


----------



## ANDYPAT (Mar 22, 2010)

WaterWheels said:


> One of the very first things to check or replace on Digifant systems when it loads up is the engine temperature sender, not the one for the dash gauge, then one for the ECU. Even testing sometimes does not help as I have had brand new ones test good but function bad  If that does not help then I would test the air sensor unit as they can cause these problems if bad also.


i'm sorry but i have no idea what that means!


----------



## MK2G60T (Jul 17, 2003)

ANDYPAT said:


> my engine runs too rich of fuel and not getting enough air through the system. when i drive it and put in the clutch to let it idle, the tach goes to about 500 or less rpm's while flashing the battery light then jumping up to about 750 rpm and stay there galloping. only i think once or twice it has idled and just died. i have replaced my o2 sensor, fuel pressure regulator, fuel filter, and numerous amount of spark plugs after they get all souty and black.
> 
> Anything?


I have the same problem, went through numerous sets of plugs and wires. Time to check for vacuum leaks. IIRC the dipstick can cause running issues if it doesnt seal off at the the dipstick tube


----------



## brimoner (Aug 8, 2010)

Go to VW and buy the temperature sendors for the car, I think there are two. Replace them. Let us know.

Sean


----------



## ziddey (Apr 16, 2006)

http://www.germanautoparts.com/Volkswagen/Jetta/EngineElectrical/181/7
wtf $9.75?? i don't trust that but ok..


----------



## watercoolered (Jul 13, 2010)

*Which temp sensor*

Its the one with the blue plug on it,very important to the system it works in with timing and fuel in the ECU,IMO not many of these fail but a faulty one will cause most or all of your problems. 
Don't buy a cheap one as some of these can have the wrong perimeters for your system.


----------

